# Our goal is to create the largest German Car Swap Meet in Ontario - BERLIN KLASSIK



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

ATTENTION all German car enthusiasts!!! 

BERLIN KLASSIK has now added a second day into the mix for our summer end car show. 
Saturday September 7th 2013 will be the kick start to yet another fantastic BERLIN KLASSIK event, by providing the community with what we hope to be the largest German Car Swap Meet. 

All German makes and models welcome to attend to sell off your old and dusty parts. 











*SATURDAY – SWAP MEET DUST OFF* 
(Saturday September 7th 2013) 

*GENERAL PRICING:* 

• FREE GENERAL ADMISION & PARKING ON THE SATURDAY SWAP MEET 

SWAP MEET BOOTH PRICING: 

• $25 for a 10×20 plot 
• $35 for a 20×20 plot 
• $45 for a 30×20 plot 

*NOTE (ONLY USED PARTS MAY BE SOLD AND NO BUSINESS ADVERTISING CAN BE USED FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS YOU ARE AN OFFICIAL SPONSOR) 

VENUE TIMES 

Staff on Site: 8:00am 
Swap Meet Vendors Setup – 9am – 10:00am 
Gates Open @10am & Close @4pm 

Please contact us right away if you are interested in a Swap Meet Vending Plot, as space is limited and on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

bump


----------

